# SueV...Update for you



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Sue! I told you I'd let you know how my psych visit went. Well, I went on the 5th. It's taken a while to find time to post about it as I've been buuuusy at work!Ok, so, I am going to start cognitive behavioral therapy. I am excited about that as it was something I had been interested in doing for some time now. I truly believe I need to understand the root of my anxious/obsessive thoughts in order to change my attitude towards my IBS suffering and to improve my anxiety overall.The psych, as I expected though, was real quick to push pills at me. He gave me an rx for celexa. He wants me to ramp up my dose to 40mg per wk which is 2x the therapeutic dosage. I took the script, but have not filled it and do not plan to do so.I don't want to go the anti-d route. I've done it 3 times before and hated it each time. I never felt my symptoms were terrible enough to warrant my taking them because, I'm sure as you well know, anti-ds are serious meds. The side effects were just never worth the marginal benefits I felt from them.Plus, I am now seeing some stability in my IBS with flavonoid supplementation, the same one Mark (overitnow) uses. With my IBS in manageable form right now, my anxiety is practically non-existent.Anyway, will keep you updated with my progress. I am thoroughly looking foward to therapy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Well good for you chuckie egg - sounds like you've got a right good plan of action in place.Thanks for taking the time to update us - I'm really pleased.A very happy Christmas to you too.Sue xxx


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention, the therapist told me that he wants me to look into hypnotherapy as he read studies about its effectiveness for IBS symptom reduction. I told him I knew all about that subject So, in conjunction with CBT he wants me to do the hypno CDs. I am going to have to stick it out this time and actually finish them.Thanks for all your support, Sue, and have a wonderful holiday as well!Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

See you've won half the battle Amanda by being proactive and open to suggestion and experimentation - look at how my wonderful friend Mark has recaptured his life by doing just that. Perhaps we are all guilty of sitting on our erses sometimes and having a right old gripe without doing much about it - so I think this is all great.I must admit when I was ill in hospital - I did do abit of meditation and found it a useful tool in my long, slow climb back to good mental health - so please do keep in touch won't you - I am so interested to hear how you go on.Sue xxxxx


----------

